# Ludwiga Glanduloa



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just finished rescaping my tank and need a slower growing red plant to fill in a background spot. Does anyone have any extra glandulosa or know if one of the stores around has some? Thanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some Ludwigia Glandulosa and can bring to club meeting.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

That would be perfect. Thank you.


----------

